# Retirement?? Over my dead body!



## riverrat (Dec 31, 2019)

I might slow down a little when I hit my mid 90's but retire? NEVER!!!
I work between 70 and 80 hours a week over a 7 day period and still have time to do things I like.
People tell me, "But you can go fishing all you want". 
Or I can continue working at a skill I've loved since a teenager and not worry about a fixed income or the other 
drawbacks to retirement.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 31, 2019)

Sounds like a workalcoholic to me:  Someone married to his job.  I have been retired 19 years & would never want to go back to work.  But, of course, I love to travel, play my guitar, exercise, walk, read, record music, etc.  Now, if you do not have any hobbies, then continue working.  People who have no hobbies & retire too early end up dead in 2 years or so the studies seem to indicate.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2019)

But aren't you just in your early 50's?...easy for someone is their 50's  who is strong and healthy to pronounce they'll never retire, or diffiuclt to understand that the body naturally slows down in most people. 
My husband works a regular 90 hour week.. he's in his late 50's.. and he's done this for over 40 years in a job he loves and has always loved , but I can see now that it's starting  it's toll on him...  so he's begun taking more time off..., and is feeling a whole lot more relaxed because of it.

To quote an old  adage... ''all work and no play makes jack a dull boy''... 

..and remember there's no-one buried in a graveyard with a stone saying they'd wished they could have worked another day


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 31, 2019)

Whatever works for you, dude, but I for one am glad to be retired, and so is my husband. Once he stopped working, his blood pressure dropped and he was able to get off meds. We've saved all our lives, so we can live comfortably now.


----------



## Mike (Dec 31, 2019)

Of course it all depends what the job is!

Mike.


----------



## riverrat (Dec 31, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> Sounds like a workalcoholic to me:  Someone married to his job.  I have been retired 19 years & would never want to go back to work.  But, of course, I love to travel, play my guitar, exercise, walk, read, record music, etc.  Now, if you do not have any hobbies, then continue working.  People who have no hobbies & retire too early end up dead in 2 years or so the studies seem to indicate.


I fish, play my guitar and mandolin with the guys, collect theology books and spoil my dogs.
Wrokaholic? hardly. I practice a skill that 98% of the population can't do and adore it.


----------



## riverrat (Dec 31, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> But aren't you just in your early 50's?...easy for someone is their 50's  who is strong and healthy to pronounce they'll never retire, or diffiuclt to understand that the body naturally slows down in most people.
> My husband works a regular 90 hour week.. he's in his late 50's.. and he's done this for over 40 years in a job he loves and has always loved , but I can see now that it's starting  it's toll on him...  so he's begun taking more time off..., and is feeling a whole lot more relaxed because of it.
> 
> To quote an old  adage... ''all work and no play makes jack a dull boy''...
> ...


If you love what you do, you'll never work a day in your life.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2019)

riverrat said:


> I fish, play my guitar and mandolin with the guys, collect theology books and spoil my dogs.
> Wrokaholic? hardly. I practice a skill that 98% of the population can't do and adore it.


what skill are you still practising that 98% of the population can't do?... it's Tuesday today are you not at work?


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 31, 2019)

If you love your job that much I see no point in retiring... but... as you get older you might change your mind. You can save a boat load of money between now in your 50’s & say late 60’s. If you have a good fixed income with good health insurance retirement is a lot of fun.


----------



## street (Dec 31, 2019)

I might slow down a little when I hit my mid 90's but retire? NEVER!!!
[/QUOTE]
I thought that way at one time in my life.  Then a few phrases I have heard really sunk in and found my inner feeling about life and work and climbing the corporate ladder. 
Life is to short, can't buy back time, my time is worth more now to me then a pay check etc. etc..   It took me a while to adjust to retirement but now I regret not doing it earlier in my career.  It is kind of like when I was going to school and it was the first day of summer vacation.  My life was as free as butterfly and the time went by so fast then school started back up and wasn't as near as free then.  LOL


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 31, 2019)

More power to him. Happiness is the #1 goal in life and if he's happy then stay with it.


----------



## oldman (Dec 31, 2019)

I was almost forced into retirement by the FAA. Pilots holding an ATP certificate cannot fly commercial airlines past the age of 65. I did take an early out offer at age 62, but only because the offer was so great that only a fool would have turned it down. 

Sure, I would have continued to fly as long as I was healthy, but once I did retire, the stress that I lost was something that I noticed almost right away. You have 2-300 people's lives in your hands daily and believe me, that's a lot of stress. 

*So, what type of work do you do? *


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 31, 2019)

To each his own


----------



## riverrat (Dec 31, 2019)

oldman said:


> I was almost forced into retirement by the FAA. Pilots holding an ATP certificate cannot fly commercial airlines past the age of 65. I did take an early out offer at age 62, but only because the offer was so great that only a fool would have turned it down.
> 
> Sure, I would have continued to fly as long as I was healthy, but once I did retire, the stress that I lost was something that I noticed almost right away. You have 2-300 people's lives in your hands daily and believe me, that's a lot of stress.
> 
> *So, what type of work do you do? *


I'm a machinist. I program and make parts for the nuclear industry. Exotic metals and tight tolerances +/- 3 microns 
It's totally fascinating!


----------



## rgp (Dec 31, 2019)

I agree with Lc Jones and.......just like damn near everything else , whatever suits you.


----------



## rgp (Dec 31, 2019)

riverrat said:


> I'm a machinist. I program and make parts for the nuclear industry. Exotic metals and tight tolerances +/- 3 microns
> It's totally fascinating!




Hummmm.....Boeing could use you.


----------



## oldman (Dec 31, 2019)

riverrat said:


> I'm a machinist. I program and make parts for the nuclear industry. Exotic metals and tight tolerances +/- 3 microns
> It's totally fascinating!


Nuclear power plants or Nuclear powered ships? Or, maybe nuclear something else. BTW, what's a micron?


----------



## riverrat (Dec 31, 2019)

rgp said:


> Hummmm.....Boeing could use you.


NO! The aerospace industry is either feast or famine. no stability.


----------



## oldman (Dec 31, 2019)

riverrat said:


> I'm a machinist. I program and make parts for the nuclear industry. Exotic metals and tight tolerances +/- 3 microns
> It's totally fascinating!


After I left DuPont and before I went to flight school, I worked for Allis Chalmers. We designed and built nuclear reactors for subs. I once met Admiral Rickover, who led the Naval reactor program. I was very over-whelmed by his presence.


----------



## gennie (Dec 31, 2019)

Advice from an elder (86 and counting) - this too shall pass.  Love your job and stick with it as long as you wish but, just for kicks, develop a hobby or another interest  Just as insurance. 

Some of the saddest retirees I have known are those whose whole life was their job and when that went (and most do for some reason) so did their interest in life.   As they tell us when we invest ...... diversify. 

I don't mean to be a downer.  I apologize in advance so don't shout at me.


----------



## oldman (Dec 31, 2019)

riverrat said:


> I'm a machinist. I program and make parts for the nuclear industry. Exotic metals and tight tolerances +/- 3 microns
> It's totally fascinating!


I worked with Inconel, Monel and 300 series Stainless, like 305 SS. I designed a flow tube that allows water to escape from the core while it is running. I named it "Stub Tube." It is made using Monel and then tig welded to the outer core of the reactor using Stainless Steel wire. Depending on the size of the reactor, determines the number of Stub Tubes that are welded to the outer core of the reactor. 

There was also a steel that emitted a poisonous gas and the operator had to wear a hood with O2 on his head, so he could breath, but I can't think of the name of the steel. Oh, yeah, now I remember the name; Beryllium. Not sure of the spelling. I never used it and never wanted to be around it. But, we did use it on some of the parts in the reactor. 

I had to go through an extensive FBI background check before being allowed to even get into the Nuclear office of the company. I carried four different clearances. Back then, CNC was just coming into industry. Up until that time, all or most of the machining was done by hand and the machinists and toolmakers had to serve an 8000 hour or 10,000 hour apprenticeship. When CNC's became popular, a lot of guys and gals wanted to learn programming because that's where the money was. Even some of our engineers took up programming the CNC's. We had an 18' and a 24' VTL and a 16' and a 24' Boring Mill. All of these machines were run by hand with the machinist actually seated on the machine as it turned the outside of the core. 

Even though I designed it, the patent belonged to Allis Chalmers who later sold their nuclear division to Precision Components. Their Hydro division was sold to a German company named "Voith Hydro." I don't know if they still own it or not. I didn't do any work on any parts of the hydro electric parts. Most of that stuff went to the TVA project and also to Saudi Arabia and other countries in the mid-east that used hydro electric for power.


----------



## riverrat (Dec 31, 2019)

Yep, I know all about the clearances and vetting. I work the the metals you mentiones plus Hastoly A, B & C. It's basically harder than the cutting tools. Average 70 SFM to machine. I basically grew up in a machine shop on manuals. Spent 4 years as an army Ranger then got out due to my second purple heart left a bullet in my spine and one in my hip.
Went back to machining. Learned to program on a keyboard and punch tape on an OKUMA LC 30.


----------



## riverrat (Dec 31, 2019)

Not to worry. I've got my hobbies. Hunting and fishing. Playing guitar and mandolin with friends. tying flies and jigs.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 31, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> But aren't you just in your early 50's?...easy for someone is their 50's  who is strong and healthy to pronounce they'll never retire, or diffiuclt to understand that the body naturally slows down in most people.



Exactly.   I didn't think about retirement in my early 50's either.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 31, 2019)

Riverrat, you don't have to explain yourself. If you love what you do then do that. You'll know when it's time to hang it up.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 31, 2019)

Do what you like, like what you do.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Dec 31, 2019)

Dude, you are only 54.  Why are you posting here?  The average age here is probably 70.


----------



## oldman (Dec 31, 2019)

riverrat said:


> Yep, I know all about the clearances and vetting. I work the the metals you mentiones plus Hastoly A, B & C. It's basically harder than the cutting tools. Average 70 SFM to machine. I basically grew up in a machine shop on manuals. Spent 4 years as an army Ranger then got out due to my second purple heart left a bullet in my spine and one in my hip.
> Went back to machining. Learned to program on a keyboard and punch tape on an OKUMA LC 30.


So, what do you use to cut it with? Carbide? Diamond?


----------



## riverrat (Dec 31, 2019)

yeah, carbide with a very slow speed and feed.


----------



## oldman (Dec 31, 2019)

riverrat said:


> Yep, I know all about the clearances and vetting. I work the the metals you mentiones plus Hastoly A, B & C. It's basically harder than the cutting tools. Average 70 SFM to machine. I basically grew up in a machine shop on manuals. Spent 4 years as an army Ranger then got out due to my second purple heart left a bullet in my spine and one in my hip.
> Went back to machining. Learned to program on a keyboard and punch tape on an OKUMA LC 30.


I learned on a Mazak and an Okuma. Back then, we used carbide inserts to cut the metals. When doing precision grinding, we used diamond wheels. I earned my B.S. at Kent State and my Masters from Penn State. Served my time in the Marines, 14 months in Vietnam earned one Purple Heart. I still carry shrapnel in my left shoulder, but it doesn’t affect me. I refused VA disability pay benefits.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 31, 2019)

When you LOVE your job, retiring is bad.  When you hate or are bored with your job, retiring is happiness.  I was working for the money to be able to retire.  I'm happy now.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 31, 2019)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Dude, you are only 54.  Why are you posting here?  The average age here is probably 70.


This is a senior forum, isn't a senior 50 and up?  At least AARP thinks so.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 31, 2019)

Of course riverrat is welcome, but IMO, fifty is middle age, no matter what AARP is doing.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 31, 2019)

Pepper said:


> Of course riverrat is welcome, but IMO, fifty is middle age, no matter what AARP is doing.


I guess you're right!  I was going by AARP.  So, does *Senior* Forum have an age limit? I just googled the below =

What exactly is *middle age*? Is it when you hit 40 or 50 or 60? According to one study, the average person believes youth ends at *35* and old *age* begins at 58. Therefore, the years in between — all 23 of them — constitute *middle age*.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Dec 31, 2019)

At 54 I sure didn’t think of myself as a senior.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 31, 2019)

AARP is American Association of RETIRED People, not Senior People.  One can retire at any age.  Al Bundy thought Peg retired when she married him.

I'm 70.  I'm middle old age.  In my mid-sixties, I was young old age.  People look and feel so much younger today than in my Grandma's time, when everyone looked old.  I was listening to a "Dragnet" on Sirius Radio and they called a man old who was 50.  Of course, back then, men dropped dead early.  In ancient times, after procreation one was old and usually dropped dead.

Would call fifties and up to middle late sixties middle age today.  After 65, young old age.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 31, 2019)

eta--I only call myself middle old because I have compromising health issues.  If I didn't, I'd still be calling myself young old age.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2019)

riverrat said:


> I might slow down a little when I hit my mid 90's but retire? NEVER!!!
> I work between 70 and 80 hours a week over a 7 day period and still have time to do things I like.
> People tell me, "But you can go fishing all you want".
> Or I can continue working at a skill I've loved since a teenager and not worry about a fixed income or the other
> drawbacks to retirement.


Well, if you love what you do and don't want to retire, then you should definitely do whatever makes you happiest.  I always agree with the saying 'never say never' though, you may not feel the same way ten years from now and you may want to retire.  I thought of retirement my whole adult working life, saved and worked overtime to make sure I could retire early, which I did at age 56, ten years ago.  Never regretted it and don't miss working at all.  Life is too short in my opinion to spend it in the workplace. I never had an extravagant lifestyle, so the financial part is A-Ok.


----------



## rgp (Dec 31, 2019)

Catlady said:


> This is a senior forum, isn't a senior 50 and up?  At least AARP thinks so.




 I always thought the "official" senior was 65 & older ?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2019)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Dude, you are only 54.  Why are you posting here?  The average age here is probably 70.


 Errrm...excuse me ?.._.I'm_ nowhere near 70....  and I've been here 6 years!!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2019)

rgp said:


> I always thought the "official" senior was 65 & older ?


apparently 50 and over.. or in some places 55 and over hence the 55 plus communities....


----------



## oldman (Dec 31, 2019)

riverrat said:


> yeah, carbide with a very slow speed and feed.


A lot of heat, I’m sure, so coolant would also be required, if for no other reason than to save the tool. I have seen carbide cutters turn beet red when cutting some of those exotic metals. When I was in my training as a design engineer, I had to work with a machinist. We were cutting 305 SS on a milling machine using a two or three-inch end mill. We had to cut the bottom and the side of a “U-shaped” piece of this part. About a third of the way through the cut, the end mill snapped in half. They make a very loud sound, as you may know, which scared the crap out of me and brought out the sweat beads in a hurry. 

I almost changed courses while I was with this journeyman. He was an older German machinist that really impressed me. My dad was against it, so I took his advice and stayed the course. Two years later, I went to flight school and became a pilot. However, I have thought back to those days several times. Building a nuclear reactor is very intensive, but also very fortifying. 

Are your reactors for the power industry or military? The one reactor that I was part of and saw finished went into a sub. I saw the pictures of it being installed and once the sub went under power successfully, I felt kind of proud to have been a part of it.


----------



## Loreen (Dec 31, 2019)

I am new here and just joined today. I popped on this thread to contribute about the choice to retire or not, but I am now going to refrain from doing so because I am only 55 years old. I however am going to address the issue of being a Senior and what age is officially appropriate. Like I said I am 55 years old and do I feel like I am a Senior, certainly not. Does that not make a Senior no it doesn't. There are a lot more circumstances in ones life that can come into play in someone who is 50 years of age or even 80 that make them feel like they are a Senior or not. For example, the loss of a spouse or loved one that can come in your 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's or whenever. A divorce, a trauma in one's life. I for one didn't join this forum because my age was magically over the age of 50. I joined this forum because I recently lost my older sister who was 57 years old and needed something to take my mind off it and I thought it to be better to join a forum with mature minded members than something else. The bottom line is this forum has an age requirement of 50 years of age which means if someone is 50 years or older they can contribute. Sorry for my rant, but I felt like I had to get that out.


----------



## oldman (Dec 31, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Errrm...excuse me ?.._.I'm_ nowhere near 70....  and I've been here 6 years!!


Yeah, Holly, what are you now; 32 or 33? I forget. (Throwing things is not allowed.) I just turned 47. No, wait. I was born in ‘47.


----------



## oldman (Dec 31, 2019)

Loreen said:


> I am new here and just joined today. I popped on this thread to contribute about the choice to retire or not, but I am now going to refrain from doing so because I am only 55 years old. I however am going to address the issue of being a Senior and what age is officially appropriate. Like I said I am 55 years old and do I feel like I am a Senior, certainly not. Does that not make a Senior no it doesn't. There are a lot more circumstances in ones life that can come into play in someone who is 50 years of age or even 80 that make them feel like they are a Senior or not. For example, the loss of a spouse or loved one that can come in your 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's or whenever. A divorce, a trauma in one's life. I for one didn't join this forum because my age was magically over the age of 50. I joined this forum because I recently lost my older sister who was 57 years old and needed something to take my mind off it and I thought it to be better to join a forum with mature minded members than something else. The bottom line is this forum has an age requirement of 50 years of age which means if someone is 50 years or older they can contribute. Sorry for my rant, but I felt like I had to get that out.


No need to apologize. You make some good points.

BTW, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 31, 2019)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> At 54 I sure didn’t think of myself as a senior.


My apologies!  I owe my daughter an apology, too, when she turned 50 I told her she was a senior.  Seems like senior is edging up in age.   Like Pepper said, on Dragnet they called a 50 year old man ''old''.  I blame my confusion on AARP and I'm sticking to that blame. And the definitions for all age groups seems to be all over the place, so pardon my confusion and ignorance.  And, I am STILL confused!

*"Senior discounts* can kick in as young as *age* 50, especially for AARP members. Otherwise, you'll find *senior discounts* at *ages* 55, 60, 62 and 65. So act your *age* – and start saving! "

So, I am 77 and have been calling myself ''elderly'' for a few years now, and now I read this below =

"Conventionally, “*elderly*” has been *defined* as a chronological *age* of 65 years old or *older*, while those from 65 through 74 years old are referred to as “early *elderly*” and those over 75 years old as “late *elderly*.” However, the evidence on which this *definition* is based is unknown"


----------



## Catlady (Dec 31, 2019)

Loreen said:


> The bottom line is* this forum has an age requirement of 50 years of age* which means if someone is 50 years or older they can contribute.



Welcome to our forum, Loreen!

Yep, that is another reason why I thought ''senior'' was 50 and over.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 31, 2019)

I think elderly is when your body begins giving out on you. Your sight goes wonky, then your hearing. Finally, your joints start getting stiff and begin hurting. 

I know these things can happen at any age, but the mid-60s seem to be the starting point for most and it doesn't get better from there. 

Think cataract surgery, hearing aids, and knee and hip replacements. Am I wrong?


----------



## Loreen (Dec 31, 2019)

Judycat said:


> I think elderly is when your body begins giving out on you. Your sight goes wonky, then your hearing. Finally, your joints start getting stiff and begin hurting.
> 
> I know these things can happen at any age, but the mid-60s seem to be the starting point for most and it doesn't get better from there.
> 
> Think cataract surgery, hearing aids, and knee and hip replacements. Am I wrong?


I don't necessarily think you are wrong, but like you said these things can happen at any age or even someone at the age of 80 can go without experiencing none of these things. Like I said I don't think there is a specific number, but for the sake of this forum there has to be and for things like AARP and others there has to be as well.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 31, 2019)

riverrat said:


> I might slow down a little when I hit my mid 90's but retire? NEVER!!!
> I work between 70 and 80 hours a week over a 7 day period and still have time to do things I like.
> People tell me, "But you can go fishing all you want".
> Or I can continue working at a skill I've loved since a teenager and not worry about a fixed income or the other
> drawbacks to retirement.


What matters is you enjoy what you do and you are not ready to retire. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 31, 2019)

Judycat said:


> I think elderly is when your body begins giving out on you. Your sight goes wonky, then your hearing. Finally, your joints start getting stiff and begin hurting.
> 
> I know these things can happen at any age, but the mid-60s seem to be the starting point for most and it doesn't get better from there.
> 
> Think cataract surgery, hearing aids, and knee and hip replacements. Am I wrong?


I always thought elderly was 70 and over, but with all these disagreements about different parameters about middle age and senior ages, I think I better shut up (for once!).


----------



## Loreen (Dec 31, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I always thought elderly was 70 and over, but with all these disagreements about different parameters about middle age and senior ages, I think I better shut up (for once!).


@Catlady I really don't think you are entirely wrong. For some 70 years is when they feel like a Senior and that is fine. Some others because of life events it just might be earlier than that. It also might even be later for some as well. The thing is as for this forum it is 50 years old.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 1, 2020)

Ok, brothers & sisters.  There are 2 sides to the story here.  See it from my point:
1. I have a brother who sold the farm about 12 years ago.  His whole life was farming; he had no "hobbies".  For the last 12 years he has stashed all his money, that he got from selling the farm, in the bank & sits at home all day watching TV.  Never developed any hobbies.  His complaints about politics, the weather, people, etc.
2. I live in a senior complex with 116 suites in our building.  We have a gym & a common room for coffee time & happy hour.  The people here are wonderful & they are enjoying their retirement.  Some go down to Arizona or Texas for the winter.  They all appear to be well educated, happy & they are a joy to see on a day-to-day basis.  
Bottom line is be happy when you retire.  If you are going to be an old grouch then it stands to reason that you should never retire but continue working until the day you die.  As someone said above, you can't buy back your youth.  You have only one shot at life on this planet.  Sorry, no 2nd chance!  Now, as far as making a lot of money, YOU CAN'T TAKE IT WITH YOU WHEN YOU GO!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 1, 2020)

Some seem to equate retiring to quitting. Not so. I retired 12 years ago and I've been  so busy I don't know how I ever had time to have a job. 

Retiring means quit doing what someone else wants you to do and start doing what you want to do.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 1, 2020)

rkunsaw said:


> *Retiring means quit doing what someone else wants you to do and start doing what you want to do.*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 1, 2020)

The people I've known who never wanted to retire are those who invested more in their careers/jobs than in their family or friendships.  This is not meant as a criticism.  Everyone should choose our most fulfilling, comfortable path.  

p.s. I have indeed known folks who died wishing that they'd been able to spend more days at the office. Their joy and life's purpose came from work.


----------



## oldman (Jan 1, 2020)

StarSong said:


> The people I've known who never wanted to retire are those who invested more in their careers/jobs than in their family or friendships.  This is not meant as a criticism.  Everyone should choose our most fulfilling, comfortable path.
> 
> p.s. I have indeed known folks who died wishing that they'd been able to spend more days at the office. Their joy and life's purpose came from work.


I have a friend that sells real estate. If he quit or retired, I think he would wither and die.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 1, 2020)

Then there are those who didn't plan financially for retirement, so exclaim they will work forever (whether they want to or not.)


----------



## Knight (Jan 1, 2020)

To funny retiring over a dead body. 

I retired at 54 and haven't thought about working at anything except helping my neighbors with DIY projects.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 1, 2020)

riverrat, only a guy in his 50s says "getting old ROCKS".


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 1, 2020)

riverrat said:


> I'm a machinist. I program and make parts for the nuclear industry. Exotic metals and tight tolerances +/- 3 microns
> It's totally fascinating!


I did a lot of gage lab metrology in my early days with aa exposure to Navy and Air Force parts. +/- 3 microns is my kind of work though I have never had those specs to work with. I did some nuclear NDE work a long time go and I am certain the rules & regulations are much stricter today. They were a major pain in the 60's.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 1, 2020)

oldman said:


> Nuclear power plants or Nuclear powered ships? Or, maybe nuclear something else. BTW, what's a micron?


One micron=0.00003937"


----------



## riverrat (Jan 1, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> riverrat, only a guy in his 50s says "getting old ROCKS".


Don't worry, I'll be saying it in my 90's. Every phase of life is my adventure, not something to whine about.


----------



## riverrat (Jan 1, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Then there are those who didn't plan financially for retirement, so exclaim they will work forever (whether they want to or not.)


Fortunately I made good life choices. IRA's, 401K, seperate investment portfolio. Just in case something unforeseen would happen.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 1, 2020)

riverrat said:


> Don't worry, I'll be saying it in my 90's. Every phase of life is my adventure, not something to whine about.


Hope you do.  Want you to.


----------



## oldman (Jan 2, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> One micron=0.00003937"


I never saw a blueprint with microns as a tolerance. I Googled "micron" also and found the number 0.00003937, which in layman terns would be equal to *just under* 4/100,000,000ths of an inch. (Or, four, one-hundred millionths of an inch.) 

I would never have thought that parts for a nuclear reactor would require such tight tolerances. I can't even imagine any machine that is even capable of machining that tight of a tolerance.


----------



## riverrat (Jan 2, 2020)

oldman said:


> I never saw a blueprint with microns as a tolerance. I Googled "micron" also and found the number 0.00003937, which in layman terns would be equal to *just under* 4/100,000,000ths of an inch. (Or, four, one-hundred millionths of an inch.)
> 
> I would never have thought that parts for a nuclear reactor would require such tight tolerances. I can't even imagine any machine that is even capable of machining that tight of a tolerance.


 My 15 axis Nakamura can and does.


----------



## chic (Jan 2, 2020)

oldman said:


> Yeah, Holly, what are you now; 32 or 33? I forget. (Throwing things is not allowed.) I just turned 47. No, wait. I was born in ‘47.



Holly and I are about the same age. I think some people just rock it.


----------



## Old Dummy (Jan 2, 2020)

riverrat said:


> I'm a machinist. I program and make parts for the nuclear industry. Exotic metals and tight tolerances +/- 3 microns
> It's totally fascinating!



Eh, self-employed moldmaker here, been doing it since 1968, self-employed since 1985.

I'll be 70 this summer and still working because I enjoy it. Having a "job" and being self-employed are not the same thing. I'll keep doing it until I'm physically unable -- I feel like a bum if I'm not working. 

I don't have to hustle anymore, but 2019 was a slow year for me; I hope this year is better. I just paid a big bill to have my CNC mill upgraded, now I need some work.


----------



## riverrat (Jan 3, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> Eh, self-employed moldmaker here, been doing it since 1968, self-employed since 1985.
> 
> I'll be 70 this summer and still working because I enjoy it. Having a "job" and being self-employed are not the same thing. I'll keep doing it until I'm physically unable -- I feel like a bum if I'm not working.
> 
> I don't have to hustle anymore, but 2019 was a slow year for me; I hope this year is better. I just paid a big bill to have my CNC mill upgraded, now I need some work.


I walked into the shop yesterday to find a 6 inch stack of orders waiting on me. Each order breaks down into 4 separate parts that fit together for the tooling die.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 7, 2020)

You are blessed to be doing something you love.  I liked my career....a lot, but I couldn't wait to retire.  Did it a year sooner than I expected, one month before my 51st birthday.  In fact, that was my present to myself.


----------

